# All right Lansing area trappers



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

muckamuck4 said:


> For the record, the Hotel is the best and cheapest pizza around.


When working there people would drive from Charlotte, Sunfield, Battle Creek, Lansing even had a guy from the U.P. that heard about it. Just had a Mexican Pizza last night and for lunch mmmmmmm good


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

You boys up yet? I already worked a few hours. Let me know when your ready again.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

walkercoonhunter said:


> You boys up yet? I already worked a few hours. Let me know when your ready again.


O ya, i'm up. Went out deer huntin this mornin. These little bucks are about to turn into my next meal if they dont bring their dad to see me!!!

Do you go out on weekdays? If so, i'll be ready to go this week!!! I had a blast lastnight. Thanks again!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha up? who sleeps:yikes: haha ya im ready to go again hopefuly dusty can get those pics up for ya. he is crazy he went deer hunting this morning but i guess it paid off he saw a lot of deer and bucks at that.. one shooter i guess.. my dad woke me up guess i should have went. however he didnt see anything at my place SCHOCKER. That sure was fun lastnight watching them tree i have never experienced that before pretty dang neat. now only if there wasnt soo many leaves maybe we could find one of those little masked bandits. i thought for sure i was going to get to show you my skillful shooting with ol iron sites. oh well like you said.. next time we will get em. Thanks again shawn


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow we need to get lives


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Dusty I do hunt durinf the week usually not that late. I had a good time at work today. How many tiems did you fall asleep in the stand? Are you working on the pics yet? lol

Craig I wish you could have shown of the marksmanship. I would have enjoyed that. You guys will have more fun when the leaves are gone and the **** fall out.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright, i dont know for sure how to post pics on here, but here it goes. 





































Shawn, if you want all 30 pics or so, give me your e-mail address and i will send them to you.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected]

Thanks alot Dusty those are sweet, that cam takes nice pics.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Shawn, i lost my cellphone today, so if you get this send me directions on where to meet and what time.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang you havent found it yet.. i keep calling maybe a big ol buck will answer one of these times sorry dude let me know when ya find it.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Shawn ! LOL
You coud have introduced us to Dusty last night ! :rant: 
You are so rude !  

Just Kidding !


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

jackbob.... dont worry i hunt and trap with dusty he isnt that cool... he pays me to hang out with him.... did you guys have fun on the **** hunt? i had to work till 1130 lastnight then be at work at 6... oh wait time change 7 this morning.~hawk


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats right HunterHawk, i do pay you....I pay you with love sweet lips!!!

Hi Bob, I dont know for sure, but i think you said that that was you grandson who won last night. Congrats to you and him. I'll post some pics of lastnight here in a little bit.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

soooo not straight.... im done going on trips with you after that coment!


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is the winner of last night








Shawn with Carl








Here are a few of the dogs being cut lose








The winner of our cast








Anther hunter and his dog








And


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yup Dusty , that was us. Thanks for posting those pics. Too bad Ben's head was turned. He's a little camera shy ! :lol:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks again Dusty you are the man, thats even what I heard about your relationship with Craig. LOL

Sorry Bob, it got hectic there for a little bit. That part slipped my mind as well as something else. 

Here are a few more pics. Thanks Dusty, I gotta show off a few of my mutt.


























And my personal favorite, this pic is just sweet to me.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

har har har


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought it was funny:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Come on Craig you know its funny


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

werent you guys the ones that went "**** hunting together".... funny how neither of you are in any of the pictures..... how was the truck ride together........ haha ok i think we should stop this i just wanted to make sure i had the last laugh


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang shawns bearded @$$ is in there.... i stand corrected... still doesnt change the truck ride tho


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> dang shawns bearded @$$ is in there.... i stand corrected... still doesnt change the truck ride tho


Yea my beard trimmer broke.  I hate it, Im to poor to buy a new one.


----------



## cole martineau (Oct 25, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> If you live in eaton rapids you are a stones throw away from me i live out on barnes and aurelius. and hunt out by gale rd. and onadoga.


ever see two crazy guys drivin a polaris ranger loaded with terriers??? my uncle lives just south of ferris on gale. We hunt that area like crazy....damn near every farm from mason to ER.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Any news guys?

I may be able to pitch in a little land use for lessons. Its loaded with canines.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry took so long to respond what do you hunt with those terriers?.....and to shawn nothing yet buddy. we are still trying to get our lines straight then we can show you stuff better..... i need more canine traps thats for sure!
~Hawk


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Any takers yet guys?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

we have most of our line out now... crappy weather though... not sure if we will have much in our traps... me and dusty both agreed we would hunt the morning if it was decent then check them... if it was crappy we would get up early because we have a ton (well for us anyway) a ton of sets out. 6 different locations..... set for everything you can think of... i wish we had the same wheather we had the last couple nights... not sure if rats move much in this cold rain... i doubt the ***** or coyotes like it much either but who knows... you could probably come along tomorrow or sunday im sure. probably wouldnt be doing much... just freshening up and maybe collecting a critter or 2 that was crazy enough to come out and play.... but you might want to wait for better weather.... its up to you.
~Hawk


----------

